# Could someone mix these two pictures together for me?



## Hardkaare (Mar 19, 2010)

Could someone mix the Northvietnamese flag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Together with the Southvietnamese flag for me?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I dont know how to do it but i want it like this, without the question mark.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 19, 2010)

Like this?


----------



## Hardkaare (Mar 19, 2010)

Well almost, i ment exacly like the 3rd one i posted but just without the questionmark, but thanks for trying!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh well, I misunderstood you then, but I can make it like that


----------



## BiscuitBee (Mar 19, 2010)

Without the "?"?


----------



## Hardkaare (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes exacly, but maybe a bit bigger?

It's not needed but would be better,i dont wanna be too picky.


----------



## Uchiha Obito (Mar 19, 2010)

sorry if i'm being a jerk but i think i prefer MegaAce's work xD


----------



## BiscuitBee (Mar 19, 2010)

OMFG said:
			
		

> Yes exacly, but maybe a bit bigger?
> 
> It's not needed but would be better,i dont wanna be too picky.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the final product from merging the two flags that MegaAce did is more pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Hardkaare (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## summer_lee (Aug 19, 2010)

wow! you ppl are really talented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but can someone mixx a pic for me???


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 19, 2010)

summer_lee said:
			
		

> wow! you ppl are really talented
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Cough* last post was in March *cough*

If you have a request then you can make a new thread for it.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 20, 2010)

summer_lee said:
			
		

> wow! you ppl are really talented
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Errrr? What pic would you want to be mixed?


----------

